# Help with somewhere to go.. Norfolk?..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We are off in the van for two or three days tomorrow and would like somewhere different to go.

We have done Northumberland to death over the last forty years, Scotland is too far as we are near Hull. 
We went to Wales for the last few trips, and darn sarf is too far for a weekend.

I was thinking we have never been to Norfolk. Is there anything there to make an interesting weekend or is it shut, the last one out turn off the lights?..

So is there anybody in the MHF';s massive with any ideas for Norfolk, we don't need the Sea as we look at it everyday where we live, we will go on a campsite or not as we can wild camp easily being self sufficient..

Any ideas?..

Ray.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Send Patp a pm Ray. She is in a lovely part of Norfolk and has just got permission to turn her small holding into a CL. 

The North Norfolk coastline is beautiful

stew


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Ray it takes ages to get to Norfolk but once you are there its lovely bit odd in places and narrow. How about Lincoln instead? or even Kings' Lynn? took us 3 hours to get to Cromer last year. 

Sandringham site is ok but beware with dogs at the mo!

We stayed near Sheringham on a THS with Caravan/Camping club for £9 including leccy was a bargain went to Wells Next The Sea fleetingly.

Greenie


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Ray,

This pub allows motorhomes to overnight on the car park:

http://www.thegreatdanes.co.uk/

Make sure you bob in for a meal or a pint though to keep them sweet!

Jed


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We went to Cromer and Sheringham last Easter, it might well be shut though this early in the year - Sheringham anyway.

There is a nice lifeboat museum in Cromer down near the pier.

The Pier










The beach










More photos

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=200805&id=575321017&l=b472d1b239

Ben


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

jedi said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> This pub allows motorhomes to overnight on the car park:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.

I have emailed them. I will see what comes back..


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're into olde worlde pubs then there's a nice CL (2 actually) in the grounds of this pub at Great Cressingham just south of Thetford.
Great meals in a lovely atmosphere and also convenient for Thetford Forest.
Don't worry if you're not in the Caravan Club, they've never asked me for a membership card yet...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3394

http://www.oldewindmillinn.co.uk/

Pete


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

hi ray , there is a nice little site at stoke ferry beside the river , decent fishing , there is another one between thetford and watton , sorry cant remember the name or road number , its in the forest , and its got a lake , baz


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi as I am not sure if you are looking for a site or to wildcamp ? not sure exactly what to recommend but if it is a site you want Deers Glade is open all year. 

I love this area and if you get chance visit Blakeney Quay. We parked up and cooked breakfast there a couple of years ago, although I don't think you could overniight there.

Parking with a MH in Cromer itself is quite difficult height barriers etc.

Might be worth you PMing Sweetie as he also lives in the area.

Its also quite nice looking around the North Broads at this time of year,


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

cromer caravan club site , 15 minutes walk outside cromer probably expensive but very clean and 10/10 facilities


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

The-Cookies said:


> cromer caravan club site , 15 minutes walk outside cromer probably expensive but very clean and 10/10 facilities


We looked at that one back in Sept, I hadn't realised it was open all year round........it looked very nice but gosh isn't the access road narrow and long ?


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Ray 
The CL Southerly, Chapel Road, Roughton is about 2 miles from cromer 1 mile to felbrigg hall with nice walks. 200yds to nice pub & same to chippy.

Deer's Glade at White Post Road Hanworth is also a nice site about 5 miles from coast in a peacefull woodland setting 10 acres.

As you know I have not stayed on either but have looked at Deer's Glade and it is a lovely site.

Give us a ring or PM and we will have a drink together, looking forward to seeing you.

Steve


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

sweetie said:


> Hi Ray
> The CL Southerly, Chapel Road, Roughton is about 2 miles from cromer 1 mile to felbrigg hall with nice walks. 200yds to nice pub & same to chippy.
> 
> Deer's Glade at White Post Road Hanworth is also a nice site about 5 miles from coast in a peacefull woodland setting 10 acres.
> ...


Thanks for that Steve I will give you a ring on Sat and let you know where we are.

Take care Ray & sandra..


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Thanks to all the replies the deed is done I have booked onto http://www.deersglade.co.uk/contact-us/ deer park..

Thanks Steve now where will we be able to meet for a tipple, PM me and we will sort it... Arrive Sat, home Mon

Thanks..


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi

Thetford Forest. Sandringham, Norwich and the coast - all lovely places, we do them all the time as we live close, our favourite is Seacroft Caravan cub at Cromer (although u dont do sea!!) it has evening entertainment and food is good!! 

Loobyloo


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Sandringham is always lovely to visit, if you go into Kings Lynn there is motorhome parking at the Austin Fields Car Park, they are clearly marked. 
Brancaster Beach is lovely and has dog walking all year around. 
There are lovely walks through Thetford Forest.
The house and grounds of Blickling Hall are lovely.

Have a lovely visit
Tina


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I go to Norfolk 3 times a year but live in brum
we love it as its unspoilt.

Places to park
Yarmouth - On the north side of the town there is a road along the dunes with loads of parking. If you go as far north as possible along this road you can park over the road from the Haven site. Walk on the dunes or the beach. Great if you have a dog.

Lowestoft.
There is a few car parks where you can park a MH on the south side of the towm opposite a KFC. the rear end can overhand the back of the space 10 mins walk into town.

Caister
No parking now as the big Lifeboat station car park which used to be great for MH is now height barriered. There is a bit of parking outside the Roman town walls but these are just liken someones knocked a house down so not worth visiting just for that alone

Norwich has several park and rides on the a47 that goes round the town.

Cromer
the hieght barrier on the cliffs had been takemn down when i was there in Dec 10 10 mins walk to town

the coast road from cromer back to yarmouth is a nice drive. Bit Narrow in places but not too bad if done with care. You go past Happisburgh Walcot and a few places where you can park along the beach.

Wroxham
Car park at Marina Pay and display. 2 mins walk to town

Potter heigham
Bit store there called Lathams. Good for a look round if its raining and a good fishing tackle shop. Cafe and plenty of hard standing parking.

Woodfords brewery
Not far from wroxham
Nice little place with quaint pub. Far amount of parking as it doent get too busy. Gift shop. Try some Woodfords Wherry.


The a47 from Acle to yarmouth fascinates me. Its 8 miles long and straight as a die except for a bend in the middle. The fields either side are flat with some windmills and remnants of windmills. The wildlife is fascinating. Park up for a bit in the laybyes and get the binoculars out.

I hope this helps

Phill


----------



## PENJPET (Feb 9, 2009)

You could try Kelling Heath,

We have been twice now both times in Feb, the first time we went it was the weekend we bought our motorhome and wanted to try it out for the very first time.

Lovely clean site, heated toilets and showers, shop, bar, restaurant, gym and swimming pool. Lovely walks with views of the sea and surrounding countryside.

http://www.kellingheath.co.uk/touring-and-camping-id171.html


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

PENJPET said:


> You could try Kelling Heath,
> 
> We have been twice now both times in Feb, the first time we went it was the weekend we bought our motorhome and wanted to try it out for the very first time.
> 
> ...


Hi we too love Kellingheath. But I don't think it is open until Feb.

*Edit have just tried to check on line for this weekend and it is closed for touring. I know last year we wanted to go in Jan and when we phoned up they said they re-opened in Feb.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

As Phill say's the height barrier's are no longer at the Runton road car park in cromer. 

I live next door to the head of market's and car park's for north norfolk and showed him all the letters from M H F and MMM over a long period regarding the height barrier's and poor parking in Cromer.
Meaning that the town was missing out on the large amount of motorhomes visiting the town.

The reason they where first installed was the invasion of Pickup trucks and large caravans with large families prior to the carnival in august a couple of times. And the problem's of moving them on.
Now the town has a dedicated site for them although only 5 pitches and is sited next to the police station it is easier to move them on.

If for any reason that the car park is closed owing to bad weather as it is mainly grass there is another 150m on right towards town which I think is £4 a day payable in ford garage behind C/P.

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sweetie said:


> As Phill say's the height barrier's are no longer at the Runton road car park in cromer.
> 
> I live next door to the head of market's and car park's for north norfolk and showed him all the letters from M H F and MMM over a long period regarding the height barrier's and poor parking in Cromer.
> Meaning that the town was missing out on the large amount of motorhomes visiting the town.
> ...


Well done Steve. Pity a few more councils etc don't do the same too.

Since reading these Norfolk posts, it has really given me a craving to be back there, for some reason I feel at home there. Now I have also found out that the CCC site is open all year it is on my must do list.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Briarose said:


> The-Cookies said:
> 
> 
> > cromer caravan club site , 15 minutes walk outside cromer probably expensive but very clean and 10/10 facilities
> ...


Hi I think I have confused myself (not hard :wink: ) but I took your post to mean the CCC at Runton, then I realised that you mean CC.

As the OP was asking for help for last weekend, I then thought you meant that the site you recommended is open at this time of year.........but now I think that may not be the case....................help :wink:


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > The-Cookies said:
> ...


The men in white coats are on the way Nette :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sweetie said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Briarose said:
> ...


They have already been Steve..........................I was a lost cause, so they went home :lol: me I am still lost.


----------

